
The Grace Hopper Movie: 2015 Production Fund - theoutlander
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-grace-hopper-movie-2015-production-fund
======
jszymborski
"...70% of the software we use today, she had a hand in..." Other than the
weird grammar syntax, what the hell is that statement supposed to mean?

A Grace Hooper doc would be great, would even make a good biopic, but
something about how lazy the Indigogo video was thrown together (I could
produce something of similar quality in an afternoon) leads me to expect the
worst of the result.

Wouldn't touch this campaign with a ten foot pole. Where is the appeal from
the doc makers? Where is the video where they outline all the previous docs
they successfully made?

Nope.

~~~
theoutlander
Aren't they seeking funding to further their research and fill the void in
their production skills?

